# Breeze Fabricators Pontoon Boarding ladder



## Breeze Fabricators

Kinda proud of this creation the boys in the shop came up with!!
















We removed the door and when the ladder is up it closes the opening when it is down it is really eazy to climb!!!:thumbup:


----------



## babbster

High quality stuff as usual. Looks great.


----------

